# How I trust her again



## lost in translaion (Aug 8, 2011)

My wife agreed to work in out married and give it try,,

question how would I trust her again after she has am emotional affair ,

how I know she does not talk to him any more.

how I rebuild our lives again better ,,


----------



## star2916 (May 21, 2013)

You have to ask her ..... if she was the one that went outside the marriage to find another person to share, laugh, feel close to, instead of coming to you with whatever was bothering her but instead getting into and EA .... 
She is either selfish, immature or terribly misunderstood ...

You both have to sit down and confront the problem, the why, the how long, and what did I do to contribute to the situation .... .... and then, go from there....
But let's suppose for a moment that she is remorseful and sorry and all that .... She Got to BE totally transparent with you .... and do some reading and some grown -up .... 

I feel like this is an EPIDEMIC ..... remember our parents generation ? There were just very few instances where this kind of thing was happening .... .... I am at lost as you are .... 
Best to you. READ READ READ .....


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ugh zombie thread star


----------



## star2916 (May 21, 2013)

How do I recognize the " Zombie threads?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

The date of the last post.


----------

